# need help with handpaws



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Oct 11, 2012)

I have watched tutorials on how to make a hand paw.  no problem.  however I can't seem to find any tutorials on how to insert claws into the gloves while still allowing dexterity of your fingers.(being able to pick stuff up)  claws I am using are made of resin.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




how would I go about attaching these WITHOUT using foam and making the fingers look like fat paws and hard to move.
its like I see pictures of fursuits with people who have used these same claws from dream vision creations  and still have dexterity in their gloves.  how do they do it?

help,advice or tutorials would be most helpful  thank you


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

...where'd you get them claws?


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Oct 11, 2012)

got them from dream vision creation.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh God damn it I'm an idiot, you said that in your first post.  Honestly I'd ... DO you have a draft of what you want to create so I can get an idea of the visual product you wanna be making


----------



## Melodythepheonixdaimon (Oct 11, 2012)

just a simple 5 fingered clawed hand with scales. the scales are not important its the claws I have issues with.
I used a normal glove to test it out before I make the real thing.

and as you can see there is no room for dexterity.  thats my problem.


----------



## Marshmallowe (Oct 12, 2012)

No matter how you put them on they will get in the way, regardless the nail will be in front of your finger and limit the ability to grab things, use keyboards and more, the smaller the nails the easier to use your phalanges  , the bigger the harder. You just have to decide if the claws are worth te reduced dexterity. You will get use to them in time, but until then practice lol and with those i would use a adhesive like e600.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, they are going to get in the way regardless.  Think about it, like with fake nails you can derp around with from the grocery store's makeup section.  Those are so thin and so small and they too will screw with you.

Now if you can angle or move the claws a little bit upward so that when you rest your hand on something your finger's pads actually strike that surface without a lot of finagling with the claws or your hand position then you may be in business.  I'm not sure you would personally like that aesthetically if you're going for a very thin looking hand, since moving the claws would ask for some foam on the back of the fingers to compensate and not look like weird femme fetalons, and you can only angle them so far back, right?

As for attaching them, glue them.  They're a smooth surface, aren't they? So you will need to scratch up the claws at the base with some coarse grit sand paper. Or, just, go outside and run them along cement/the asphalt, that usually works when I need to take the edge off of brake pads.   Anyway, giving them a roughened surface will make gluing them with hot glue easy.  Hotgluing non porous surfaces is a PITA.


----------



## jorinda (Oct 15, 2012)

In case you want to do something complicated, like DJing, have a second pair of handpaws without claws


----------

